# Use Exceed with SSH to access X?

## txGeek

I have Hummingbird Exceed 7.1 with the Hummingbird security pack installed on my XP laptop.  I also have putty which I can use to start an SSH session. I have a Redhat 8.0 system, and a Gentoo 1.4rc3 system. The Redhat system is a default install using Gnome, and the Gentoo system is a "default" install with Gnome without any changes that weren't specified by the install guides.

I can logon to both systems at the console and everything works.  When I use Exceed to start an Xsession to the Redhat 8.0 system I am taken to a console where I can manually launch X applications like Gedit, Mozilla, etc.

Xsession Configuration:

[img:c392aaa589]http://www.emcobt.com/attachments/exceedssh1.jpg[/img:c392aaa589]

Xsession with app launched

[img:c392aaa589]http://www.emcobt.com/attachments/exceedssh3.jpg[/img:c392aaa589]

Using the same Xsession configuration, with the IP for my Gentoo system I get the following error:

[img:c392aaa589]http://www.emcobt.com/attachments/exceedssh2.jpg[/img:c392aaa589]

I can manually login via SSH, start Exceed and launch applications after issuing the export DISPLAY command.

[img:c392aaa589]http://www.emcobt.com/attachments/exceedssh4.jpg[/img:c392aaa589]

I have tried a few different suggestions I found in the forums.  I uncommented the "* everyone can connect" in /etc/X11/xdm/Xaccess. I comented out the last line in /etc/X11/xdm/xdm-config.  I also enabled XDMCP in the /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf.  

I would rather not use the Putty/Exceed combo. Can anyone tell me what I need to do to get this working? Also, is there a way to launch the entire Gnome desktop this way?

----------

## amasidlover

I use hummingbird exceed in XDMCP mode (there is a separate start up icon) and set up X windows to do XDMCP broadcast. Which means you get a full X session

You have to set up gdm (or whatever display manager you use) to do XDMCP and also change the X server startup options to allow tcp listening.

----------

## rtn

It sounds like your .Xauthority isn't setup for your gentoo host. 

--rtn

----------

## fifo

I think xterm should give the name of the display in the "Xt error" line, which suggests to me that maybe your xstart command isn't passing the display parameter correctly. What happens if you use the command

```
/usr/X11R6/bin/xterm -display 192.168.0.175:0 &
```

instead?

----------

## txGeek

After updating Xaccess to enable CHOOSER BROADCAST I was able to use XDMCP to get to the full Gnome desktop.  However, I still cannot simply start an Xsession the way I described above.

Fifo mentioned changing Xstart.  What file do I need to edit to change Xstart?

----------

## fifo

I meant the "Command:" setting in the "Xstart Client Startup Application" that you've got a screenshot of above.

----------

## txGeek

No, after changing that I still get the same error.

----------

## pantherace

What you are doing by setting the $DISPLAY manually is having X communicate OUTSIDE an ssh tunnel (no encryption in other words)

I don't know if you can do what you want, but if the X client can setup an X connection, it should set the $DISPLAY automatically. (on linux boxes typically localhost(the sshed-into localhost):10 and above) If you manually set the DISPLAY variable you will lose any tunneling provided by ssh. 

Unless things have changed in the past 3 years, since I found out by doing this, and mentioning it, then having someone explain this to me (fortunately on a home net, not at that time connected to the internet)

----------

## txGeek

Which is why I don't want to do it, I would rather use the Exceed SSH tunnel method which I mentioned in the first post that works on the Redhat system.  I guess I'll just run a go through all the SSH and X configuration files on both systems to see if I can figure out what is different.

Thank for your help.

----------

## pantherace

This might be your problem.

In sshd.conf (/etc/ssh, I believe) comment out two lines

host * 

(or restrict it to your own hosts)

and

Allow_X11_Forewarding 1

(it's like the 5th line down, and may not be exactly the above)

That should allow X forewarding.

Most distros leave this on by default, but gentoo apparently doesn't.

----------

